# Errrrrrr....



## Coffee

18 months TTC, just started fertility tests. Came home from work and thought what the hell and :bfp:!!! I am shaking in absolute shock. Strongest of lines ever, then tested again on a digi and both :bfp:!!

For all those long term trying to conceivers - there is hope xx


----------



## missjess

Congrats! Have a great pregnancy xxx:happydance:


----------



## miel

Coffee!!! it's fantastic!!!! 

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!:)


----------



## AutumnSky

Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## tillymum

Huge congrats woo hoo! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
xx


----------



## Jessa

Congratulations! What a Christmas present, eh?


----------



## mummymadness

Congrats , what a lovely early xmas prezzie . xxxxx .


----------



## xxKelxx

A very well deserved :bfp:

Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## Sinead

Huge congrats love, have a wonderful pregnancy xxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations :hugs: Have a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## BigFoot1980

Congradulations! wishing u happy and healthy nine months & beyond:hugs:
It does bring hope to me to see a :bfp: from a long term TTCer.
:hug:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fab news darling xxxxx


----------



## TheNewWife

Congrats!! Make sure you change your ticker! ;)


----------



## bird24

OMG congrats!!!


----------



## mordino

Congratulations on your :bfp: How exciting!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Congratulations


----------



## Pippin

That's fantastic news congratulation, truly inspirational to others. xxx


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!


----------



## Lyns

Aww, congratulations hunny...wonderful news :hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

Awwww congratulations, that's such wonderful news. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :) xx


----------



## MissAma

OH MAH GAWD!!!

You are NOT serious!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Lazy Leo

So chuffed for you hun, it's great news!!!


----------



## missmarls

Congrats! What a wonderful Christmas present...


----------



## andi01

Congrats :)


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo:
congratulations!!!!!


----------



## DaniGirl

Congrats!! woo hoo!!


----------



## massacubano

wow 18 months! you must be so happy! beyond words :happydance::bfp:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## rivanprincess

Congratulations!! Fantastic news!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ktsl123

wow that is fabulous! congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats! A story of hope for us all! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! thats fantastic news hun :yipee:

Congratulations & thankyou for the inspiring story xx


----------



## Bexy

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a fabulous early Xmas pressie!!!! Good luck and here's to a lovely healthy 9 months!!! xx


----------



## emie

:yipee: congrats on your :bfp: hun


----------



## Peanut78

Wonderful news, congrats!!!!!! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi coffee - Congratulations:happydance: I have just got my BFP too and had just started fertility tests, what part of Yorkshire you in, I am in West Yorks


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## SJK

congrats xx


----------



## KKSARAH

:hugs:Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

:bfp: congratulations!!! 
what a lovely surprise :happydance:


----------



## magicvw

OMG!!!!! Coffee!!!! I can't believe it! How utterly and totally BRILLIANT!!! Just in time for Xmas too. You must be over the moon (if it's sunk in!) 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sarah+

That is so amzing. Congrats. What a wonderful Christmas present :)


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations.


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations this is wonderful news!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh Coffee that is such fantastic news - Happy Christmas for sure! xxx

p.s - yes you have given me hope! xx


----------



## maz

Congratulations coffee ... I am really happy for you.

Good luck for the next 8 months or so...

xx


----------



## Coffee

Thanks ever so much everyone! 
I'm still in complete shock! I am actually waiting for my CD21 blood test results, to see if i've ov-ed! It's so ironic that after all this time, it happens when i least expect it. Not sure if it was because i was thinking more positive this cycle as have started medical tests, DH had his SA etc...? 
Just got to hope it's a sticky one now! I shall be keeping everything crossed for some more BFPs from the LTTTC section!


----------



## Loo

I got my BFP the cycle I had gone for my blood test too!! There must be something in it like relaxing or something??

COngratulations and all the best for the rest of the pregnancy
x


----------



## honey08

awww thats fantastic hun ! :dance: ur right theres hope for every1 and i know that !!! 

congrats :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## honey08

eh uknow hun, i had cd21 bloods the mth we conceived and i got told i didnt O :shock: these bloods were taken 3days early but they were so sure it wudnt make a difference !!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Tishimouse

honey08 said:


> I had cd21 bloods the mth we conceived and I got told I didnt O :shock: these bloods were taken 3days early but they were so sure it wudnt make a difference !!

This is very interesting.

Coffee: I am so happy for you and can just imagine how excited you must be feeling. It's always good to hear of success after waiting for any length of time TTC. Congratulations to you both and here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:flower:


----------



## Wobbles

YAY Great news

Congrats Coffee x


----------



## HAYS

Thats amazing news hun, well done you!!!

Happy xmas
xx


----------



## wantababybump

Such great news!! Congratulations!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## todteach

:yipee:congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## PixieKitty

Congratulations babes! 
Lovely christmas prezzie for you!
x


----------



## divagee

Congratulations! Wow that's amazing especially after TTC for so long, always when you least expect it eh? Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9months Mummy to be, Merry Christmas! x


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats x x x x :happydance:


----------



## sjnams

So pleased for you hun :cry: Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations x


----------



## Jai_Jai

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months - enjoy it!!! :yipee:


----------



## insomnimama

Coffee this is great! Congratulations!!! :happydance:
:crib:


----------



## noddysgirl84

Congratulations!!


----------



## Farie

Congrats my love :hugs: a very happy 8 months


----------



## dippy dee

congrats and merry xmas xx


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats on your :bfp: Wishing you a happy and very healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------

